# New to archery



## lunchboxmunchy (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm new to archery, but a long time fan. Just picked up a PSE Fire Flite 33 with some Carbon Express arrows. A BIG hobby of mine is Jeeps.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* lunchboxmunchy.*





















.


----------



## Luke Cool (Oct 16, 2015)

The PSE Fire Flite 33 has a large Brace height and is reasonably fast (IBO 320fps) for a single cam bow. 
The newer parallel limb bows have less limb shock, but this is a great bow to get into the sport with.

Nice Jeep.

Good Luck and Welcome!!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

